# for ladies who suspect a hormonal connection



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

I am in no way suggesting that for some women dp or dr is a result of hormonal imbalance.
As Dreamer has mentioned just about any mental or physical health problem can be exacerbated by female hormonal activity.

Just to show that other women who are most likley not aware of depersonalistion express experiencing many of the same symptoms as we do.

These excerpts have been taken from a perimenopause/ menopause site.

>lately, i'll have a day where i feel very lightheaded adn weak all day..then the next day it seems to get worse...then the next day I might get a full feeling in my head all day and feel very anxious, where it feel like I'm right on the edge of having a panic attack.<
then the next day i feel like my head is separate from my body adn i'm kind of floating through the day...then the next day it's pressure in my head and weak again, feeling faint etc..this keeps going on and on...<

>feel exactly the same, to the point that I only go outside around the house or for a short walk. The head symptoms are debilitating. I also have this separating from the body experince quite often and I know it's scary.<

>Beside the days of crying, 24/7 dizziness/spaciness, my memory was fading fast. One day one of my students asked me my daughter's name and I almost had a panic attack. For about 5 minutes I could not remember my only daughter's name. I could remember the first letter of her name and even her nickname, Talk about PANIC! <

>It 's happening again. The obsessive thoughts. The "what if's"! The terrifying thoughts. I was at church tonight and though, "What if I just blurted something out in church?" And on the way home I thought, "What if I just opened teh car door and jumped out." I don't desire to do these things, it is what if I would loose control and did. It is a scary and terrifying thing for me. <

>I can't deal with this anxiety anymore! I feel hyper vigilant (sp?), sensitive (like my skin has been peeled off), shaky, feeling like I can't get enough air (air hunger?), jumpy and basically feeling like I'm going to lose my mind any second.<

>All this week, I have had horrible general anxiety. I am unable to get in any kind of social conversations with my co-workers (whom I like) or my stomach goes in a knot. The other day, I got stuck in a commuter's worst nightmare (a snowstorm). I was in my carpool and had a major panic attack.<

>Today, when I got up I just felt shaky and anxious. I got to work and got worse. I finally just had to turn around and go home. It's like I'm on speed.<

>I seem to have floaters in my eyes. Has anyone else gotten this????? I have had my eyes feel like they are darteing all over and very sensitive to lights and colors but lately i have been getting floaters in my eyes. I start to get scared and the panic happens. HELP!!!!!<


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

I can relate, because I had DP at delivery. it has a lot to do with hormones. Before delivery I had more skin problems, etc. No my skin is clear, no problems anymore... but dp. Awesome.

Also had anemia just after childbirth, and thyroid problems.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

lol.. before I found this site the only other forum that related to my symptoms was menopause forums. I knew I wasn't going through menopause because I am 24, but yes I do think there is a hormonal connection. It is most defineately worse for me during that time.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

it better be about that time for me otherwise this is REAL fat on my stomach!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

I have always noticed a definite connection to hormones. Actually, because of the pressure in my head, I always know where I am in my cycle, it seems to get debilitating right before. That head pressure is the worst feeling in the world, really. I have even had my spinal fluid checked, the only thing medically that can cause cranial pressure. It was fine OF COURSE  I feel like my head is going to pop off and I am a big pair of eyebals floating around. Do any of you get numbness anywhere? Around your mouth or you eyes?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes my lips get numb. It's really annoying. The head pressure you are describing, sometimes I get that for MONTHS. It is almost as bad as dp/dr. It is realted to my allergies and tension headaches. I guess it could also be related to my cycle. I will have to start paying attention to that.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Celeste...I will get numbness in my facial area if I am in an intense anxiety moment...even my tongue will feel numb and tingley and metallic tasting. Yuck. 

Shell...you may not be suggesting it, but I can believe it could be a source of anxiety induced dp/dr. I do think you get anxiety from somewhere and then you take it to another level which can be dp/dr. Plus, I think the female hormone system is from hell :twisted: ( :wink: ) and I cannot wait until I no longer have to deal with it as it does increase my dr and my bitch level.

That is a definite :!:


----------



## Lisa1 (May 20, 2005)

I agree that hormones are a cause of it for some people. It makes sense for premenopausal women or those who are going through menopause because the hormones are completely out of whack. But what about women like myself who are 23 and nowhere near menopause? Does this mean that I would have some sort of hormone imbalance? I'm sorry if I sound stupid right now, chemicals and hormones arent exactly my forte.. :wink: Regardless, its worth looking into............. Anything to try to understand this. 
Take care
Lisa


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Well I am only 26 and my doctor has diagnosed me with a hormonal imbalance. It can happen to any woman. He told me the best thing to do was go off the pill. So I 3 days ago after 12 years I decided to stop taking it. I'll let you all know how I go


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey - men have hormones too. Sexism on high.

Or is that emotions? I can never remember.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

my doctor said that i have periomenopause hormones. i guess my estrogen is really low. she gave me some progesterone pills to take and she was hoping that the progesterone pills would kickstart my estrogen production. it hasn't. i decided to try not taking the pills for a month and see if i felt any better but i really haven't.

i know that my dp/dr is primarily caused by hormones. it gets coincides with my cycle so perfectly that it really can't be coincidence. i just have no idea what to do! it's soooo frustrating because i never had any idea it would be this hard to control my hormone levels.


----------

